

Show HN: I built a SSL expiration notifier - jspaur
http://www.ssl-expiration-notifications.com/
Thoughts? Feedback? Suggestions?
======
afraidofsnow
It didn't work on my site :(

~~~
jspaur
shoot me a message (info in my profile) and I'll double check for you.

------
meomix
how often do you check the certificates?

~~~
jspaur
Right now I check every two weeks, with checking every day inside of 90 days.
I'm thinking about increasing this to be every 3-4 days though. Thoughts?

